# css für Auswahlbox



## lamprecht (11. Oktober 2004)

Wie doll kann ich Auswahlboxen stylen und mit welchen Attributen geht das?


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

Naja ... Größe Hintergrundfarbe, Schrftfarbe ... eigentlich alles ...


Bsp:

```
<form>
<select name="site" onChange=formHandler(this.form) size="1" style="width: 150px; background-color: #BAF0FF">
 >
<option>Auswählen
<option>
<option value="dautenwinden.html">Dautenwinden</option>
<option value="carldiem.html">Carl-Diem-Halle</option>
</select>
</form>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Oktober 2004)

> Wie doll kann ich Auswahlboxen stylen und mit welchen Attributen geht das?


Lass uns deine Frage mal etwas umformulieren:

Wie doll kann ich SELFHTML lesen und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln geht das?

Antwort: Ganz doll. Insgesamt über 1900 Seiten. Hilfsmittel: Zwei gesunde Augen, ein denkfähiges Gehirn und evtl. noch eine Brille oder Kontaktlinsen.

Also: hier und auch beim nächsten Mal: SELFHTML.


----------



## phpmaster (19. Oktober 2004)

oh mann stiller krieger,
du hast ja humor und weißheit mit löffeln gefressen.
auch wenn die frage ein wenig infantil klingt, so ist sie doch an dieser stelle berechtigt.
selbst selfhtml gibt hier nur unzureichend auskunft und select-boxen sind durchaus kompliziert
zu stylen. versuch doch z.b. mal die höhe einer select-box unabhängig von der font-size zu stylen.
height oder line-heigt schlägt hier fehl zumindest im ie.
also großer geist, villeicht hast du ja noch eine url parat, die detailliert auskunft gibt, welche 
ATTRIBUTE in den tags select und option von welchen browsern wie interpretiert werden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Oktober 2004)

Anstatt mir hier destruktive Kritik zu geben und das Forum in Troll-Manier zuzuspammen, hättest du besser daran getan, mal einen vernünftigen Link zu posten.


----------

